# Biete: Beckhoff CX9000



## chrischio (12 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
da ich meine Techniker Prüfung bestanden habe, verkaufe ich die Komponenten die ich nicht mehr für meine Technikerarbeit benötige.

Ich hätte hier für euch einen fast neuen (nur für Testzwecke genutzt)
Beckhoff CX9000.

Wer Interesse hat bitte PN an mich!

mfg


----------



## cas (13 Juli 2011)

schreib mal genau welche auf !
MfG CAS


----------



## Fridericus (25 Juli 2011)

Ist das Object noch zu haben?

Briefmarken
http://www.zertifikateboard.de/


----------



## chrischio (25 Juli 2011)

Ja, ist noch zu haben!
Den genauen Typ schreibe ich heute abend mal rein

mfg


----------



## chrischio (27 Juli 2011)

Es ist ein CX9001-1001 !


----------



## fid (9 August 2011)

noch zu haben?


----------

